# What happened to Teethyfish?



## OhioRiver Newbie (Dec 13, 2016)

After reading all of his posts about sauger, I wanted to ask him some questions about the upcoming spring on the Ohio.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

There is no member here by the name of 
*Teethyfish*


----------



## OhioRiver Newbie (Dec 13, 2016)

There used to be....his posts still show where people quoted him. Oh well. Thanks anyway


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

There is, or was a teethyfish. Don't know what happened to him but he lives here close to me. We have missed his posts also


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, sorry , I think he moved


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I believe he did relocate.


----------

